# Process for half



## Manjelle (Nov 23, 2017)

I scrap ewaste part time. This year I've Been working too many hours to do much with it. I had found a guy in my area, that would take it and process the pm and we would split it 50/50. My last drop off however( in July) he didn't feel like sharing, so I told him I was done dealing with him since then I've piled up another 4 large boxes of motherboards and pic and different drive boards would like to find a similar deal with someone else. Since then he's been back to try to smooth thing over but I'm not that guy I don't forgive and I don't give second chances. All my ewaste I get free and it don't take long for me to get a pile. This is a pic of the last pile I sent to him.


----------



## jimdoc (Nov 23, 2017)

If you list where you are located you may get someone to help you, or give you some advice.

Jim


----------



## Manjelle (Nov 23, 2017)

Sorry forgot about that part. I'm in Crowley Louisiana


----------



## mershy7120 (Mar 24, 2019)

I'm a new scrapper and I was wondering where you get your PC materials from? Also, which process is best for recovering precious metals? I'm finding a bunch of different methods but is seems like AG is the most common.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Mar 24, 2019)

It is of my opinion that you are loosing money big time by sharing half of the profits to refine this material. You could find a E-scrap buyer and just sell it outright and make more money than refining. Most of those motherboards in the photo have such low yeilds that it's almost impossible for the backyard refiner to do anything with them. If I were you, I'd call around and see if you could find a buyer. Now, with that being said, the CPU's, gold edge memory, and fingers are things backyard guys can do with good results. Keep that stuff until you find someone. Let them tell you what they will refine for. Half is crazy.
We recycle computers full time for a living and we have discovered that for us, it's easier just to sell our materials outright and let someone else refine it. Just not worth the trouble for us.


----------



## snoman701 (Mar 24, 2019)

Agreed, you'll lose money if you go 50% on any refiner on that stuff.

Get yourself a gaylord, fill it up, put the cap on and seal it with black shrink wrap (harbor freight I think), ship it to one of the bigger board buyers. They'll arrange shipping for you. All you have to do is get the gaylord to the freight outlet.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Mar 24, 2019)

Or he could see if there are any buyers close to him. We have a local company who is pretty close to IRT's prices and they pay cash!


----------



## Dr.xyz (Mar 24, 2019)

My opinion is, that any new member posting their first message to the wrong section and/or wrong thread should get a one week motivational ban.


----------



## Platdigger (Mar 24, 2019)

hear hear!
Especially with a question like that.
And, on the same day they joined!


----------



## anachronism (Mar 24, 2019)

Why are some people answering a post that was put up in 2017? 8) 8)


----------



## niks neims (Mar 24, 2019)

anachronism said:


> Why are some people answering a post that was put up in 2017? 8) 8)



I do believe Dr.xyz & Platdigger were referencing mershy's faux pass, and I do agree by the way, it just muddied up the forum and baited some very good members (who probably overlooked OP date) in to an answer with no use to OP :/


----------



## denim (Mar 24, 2019)

mershy7120 is new to the forum. Perhaps new to forums in general. I say a slap on the wrist for new member mershy7120 with some good advice given and move on. He'll learn the forum protocol soon enough.

Dennis


----------



## snoman701 (Mar 24, 2019)

anachronism said:


> Why are some people answering a post that was put up in 2017? 8) 8)



I was so excited to give my advice that I didn't notice the date.

I actually blame it on Tapatalk. I see "unread discussions" from newest to oldest, and never even think of looking at original post date.


----------

